# Low HCG and seen sac



## Tinaj (Jul 8, 2011)

My HcG rate at 6 weeks was only 534, went for a scan - and the doctor seemed surprised to see a small sac. We went back 5 days later (week 7) the sac is increasing in size, my HCG is still only 956 though. I'm surprised we can see anything with such a low HCG.  We go back next week for another scan, if the sac has developed further we will continue with pregnancy, but if not have to have an evacuation. Anyone any similar experiences with such a low HCG? I'm surprised I'm still pregnant, and have seen a sac with these readings. Am not really hopeful for good news next week, as have concerns whether the baby would be healthy with such a slow start.


----------

